# Another DIY stand question



## gucci17

In the upcoming weeks, I may need to build a custom stand. The tank is not your standard dimensions (48"L x 28"W x 20"H) and the original stand is a metal tube stand that appearently needs new welds from what the owner says. I have to also consider the tank was previously used as a saltwater tank and I don't know what shape the stand may be in other than the owner mentioning that it needs a new coat of paint and possibly welds.

So here are my options: 

Build a wooden stand from 2' x 4's
Have someone check the integrity of the metal stand and re-weld/reinforce (if that's possible) it
Hire someone to build a custom metal stand and powder coat (expensive  )

I would like to hear your opinions as if this was what you were in my situation and what you would do.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tbird

Hey D,

You should be able to reweld it depending on how bad it might be. First thing is you should sand down the welded areas to see how it is. Then you could go from there.

Wil


----------



## Riceburner

A small auto shop can even do the welding for you.


----------



## gucci17

Yeah, I'm going to have to take a look at it first. I have a body shot (shop i mean) that I can probably bring it to.


----------



## xr8dride

You could prob get away with just skirting it as well..nothing wrong with some metal reinforcement behind a 2x4 frame. I think I may do the same with mine.


----------



## gucci17

xr8dride said:


> You could prob get away with just skirting it as well..nothing wrong with some metal reinforcement behind a 2x4 frame. I think I may do the same with mine.


What do you mean by skirting? Is that the same as 'skinning'?


----------



## xr8dride

Yeah I suppose it is, building around it.


----------



## Tbird

Hey D,

If you need some welds redone let me know. I have a few places we could go where it should be pretty cheap.


----------



## gucci17

xr8dride said:


> Yeah I suppose it is, building around it.


Ok we're on the same page here lol



Tbird said:


> Hey D,
> 
> If you need some welds redone let me know. I have a few places we could go where it should be pretty cheap.


Oh ya? Nice, I'll let you know.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I would've build my own with 2X4s. Wood is cheap, it's the screws that is expensive. Anything that rust and fix isn't reliable to last for long. So rather than fix some thing that is broken. My preference would've to get a new one and save me the time and effort in the first place.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17

Zebrapl3co said:


> I would've build my own with 2X4s. Wood is cheap, it's the screws that is expensive. Anything that rust and fix isn't reliable to last for long. So rather than fix some thing that is broken. My preference would've to get a new one and save me the time and effort in the first place.


Thanks, problem is...I have never built a stand hehe. I'll have to pull it together and go for it.


----------



## BillD

I can't imagine a situation where the welds need to be redone and the rest of the frame is fine. I'm guessing the frame may need some paint but is otherwise fine. Either that or it should be scrapped. commercial stands are built with a minimal amount of weld. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, as the more weld you apply, the more distortion you get. My preference is for all around welds to prevent water entering the stand.


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> In the upcoming weeks, I may need to build a custom stand. The tank is not your standard dimensions (48"L x 28"W x 20"H) and the original stand is a metal tube stand that appearently needs new welds from what the owner says. I have to also consider the tank was previously used as a saltwater tank and I don't know what shape the stand may be in other than the owner mentioning that it needs a new coat of paint and possibly welds.
> 
> So here are my options:
> 
> Build a wooden stand from 2' x 4's
> Have someone check the integrity of the metal stand and re-weld/reinforce (if that's possible) it
> Hire someone to build a custom metal stand and powder coat (expensive  )
> 
> I would like to hear your opinions as if this was what you were in my situation and what you would do.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey buddy,
I could help you build a stand like this one. I've got all the necessary tools. All you need is 2x4s, some plywood, deck screws and some PL Premium adhesive.








Or you could get crawdaddy to make a heavy duty metal stand for you.
http://www.pnaquaria.ca/ddeal/Stands_made_4_you_1_-277798.html
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

BillD said:


> I can't imagine a situation where the welds need to be redone and the rest of the frame is fine. I'm guessing the frame may need some paint but is otherwise fine. Either that or it should be scrapped. commercial stands are built with a minimal amount of weld. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, as the more weld you apply, the more distortion you get. My preference is for all around welds to prevent water entering the stand.


I have yet to see the stand but I know what you mean. I don't see how a stand would need to be re-welded and you're right, if that's the case it may as well be scrapped. Either way, there's no rush as I am still accumulating the rest of the equipment. Just makes my life alot easier if all it needed was a coat of two of tremclad.



Y2KGT said:


> Hey buddy,
> I could help you build a stand like this one. I've got all the necessary tools. All you need is 2x4s, some plywood, deck screws and some PL Premium adhesive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could get crawdaddy to make a heavy duty metal stand for you.
> http://www.pnaquaria.ca/ddeal/Stands_made_4_you_1_-277798.html
> --
> Paul


lol that stand is heavy duty. 2x4s look fairly easy to do but I would probably have to finish it completed wtih plywood, trim and stained for the boss to be ok with it. She already thinks my metal stands look ugly, I can't imagine what she would say about a 2x4 stand lol.

I'm really hoping it's not a big deal with the current metal, that way I can skin it and hide it.

I'll let you know what I plan on doing. Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> lol that stand is heavy duty. 2x4s look fairly easy to do but I would probably have to finish it completed wtih plywood, trim and stained for the boss to be ok with it. She already thinks my metal stands look ugly, I can't imagine what she would say about a 2x4 stand lol.
> 
> I'm really hoping it's not a big deal with the current metal, that way I can skin it and hide it.
> 
> I'll let you know what I plan on doing. Thanks


Here is what it can look like if you build it out of 2x4s and then skin it.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

That looks pretty good. When do we get started? lol jk


----------



## PACMAN

Y2KGT said:


> Here is what it can look like if you build it out of 2x4s and then skin it.
> --
> Paul


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

do you have any instruction for that??? You skinned it beautifully!

I need a stand for my new biocube before I can start my saltwater tank up, and damn that looks gorgeous!


----------



## Y2KGT

PACMAN said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do you have any instruction for that??? You skinned it beautifully!
> 
> I need a stand for my new biocube before I can start my saltwater tank up, and damn that looks gorgeous!


Hi,
I guess I should have metioned that I didn't build that stand. A guy was selling it on PN and I thought I could build one myself so I downloaded the pictures for reference.
--
Paul


----------



## PACMAN

Y2KGT said:


> Hi,
> I guess I should have metioned that I didn't build that stand. A guy was selling it on PN and I thought I could build one myself so I downloaded the pictures for reference.
> --
> Paul


ahh, its a gorgeous stand to imitate!


----------



## gucci17

I've seen it before too...was it from cichlidforums?


----------

